# ***Thank you Alula for our new top!!!***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally got around to trying Leo's pariero skull top we got from Jemma and Basil! It's so adorable in person, I loved it so much that I ordered one in pink for Mimi so they can match. 
Thank you so much Jemma, really appreciate you sending it all the way to the US!! Xox! 

My little hunk!!


Mimi was being awfully photogenic tonight despite wearing clothes!


Leo begging for his treat while Lola photoboms him!


Rear view!!


Up close and personal! 


Sitting pretty for a treat! 


Modeling sure is tough work, tired babies!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh that's adorable!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like the pups are enjoying their new tees. Such a cute look for hanging out around the house. Are they both wearing size small? Leo and MiMi look so similar in size. What are Leo's measurements? I didn't order a skull tee from Jemma because I was unsure how the small would fit Bailey. Haven't bought him any pariero since you and I ordered years ago, and size med is def too big for Bailey. He weighed 7.34 lbs at the vet. His chest is about 14", and he's about 10-10.5" long. Love the Leo pup hoodie. I really want the pink one.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kismet said:


> Oh that's adorable!!


Thanks you!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Looks like the pups are enjoying their new tees. Such a cute look for hanging out around the house. Are they both wearing size small? Leo and MiMi look so similar in size. What are Leo's measurements? I didn't order a skull tee from Jemma because I was unsure how the small would fit Bailey. Haven't bought him any pariero since you and I ordered years ago, and size med is def too big for Bailey. He weighed 7.34 lbs at the vet. His chest is about 14", and he's about 10-10.5" long. Love the Leo pup hoodie. I really want the pink one.


Thanks!! I still love anything with a skull on it, lol! They wear the same size and are about the same length but mimi is more petite in the chest. Leo's chest is 13" and Mimi's is 12." Mimi's is roomy in the chest but I think it will shrink some after washing, I really like the length. I tried it on mojo and it was skin tight on him (15" chest), he's still a little chubby. The tee we bought a while ago is kinda big on mojo (size med) but the I crown LA tee fits more snug. The small may work for Bailey bc leo has got a pretty thick coat now, way thicker than I anticipated. 
Lolas leopard hoodie came today, mimi has it in pink! It's so soft, it feels like a minky blanket hoodie! 


We also got the spring breeze from Krystal today and it's a little smaller than the pariero tee and fits perfect in a size 2


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks!! I still love anything with a skull on it, lol! They wear the same size and are about the same length but mimi is more petite in the chest. Leo's chest is 13" and Mimi's is 12." Mimi's is roomy in the chest but I think it will shrink some after washing, I really like the length. I tried it on mojo and it was skin tight on him (15" chest), he's still a little chubby. The tee we bought a while ago is kinda big on mojo (size med) but the I crown LA tee fits more snug. The small may work for Bailey bc leo has got a pretty thick coat now, way thicker than I anticipated.
> Lolas leopard hoodie came today, mimi has it in pink! It's so soft, it feels like a minky blanket hoodie!
> 
> 
> We also got the spring breeze from Krystal today and it's a little smaller than the pariero tee and fits perfect in a size 2



Oh awesome!! Thanks for the pics of the Leo hoodies. That's the reason why I want them, cause they look so soft and comfy. I saw the navy one Leo has on at Wetnose and the size med looked really big?! I also like the solid yellow and light pink hoodies that look like the same fabric as the Leo. I may just take a chance on a size small pariero for Bailey then, it's weird, size small pariero is too big for Brax. SS pariero tee fits Brax better, but is too big for Ava. Ava just gets away with the xs tee. I received Ava's pink chihuahua tee today, and Melissa emailed me that the pink smile tee should arrive this week as well. And we are waiting on quite a few other things. Mostly winter things for Ava, now that she's full grown. Great selection of things you chose. Perfect for our Chicago winters.!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh awesome!! Thanks for the pics of the Leo hoodies. That's the reason why I want them, cause they look so soft and comfy. I saw the navy one Leo has on at Wetnose and the size med looked really big?! I also like the solid yellow and light pink hoodies that look like the same fabric as the Leo. I may just take a chance on a size small pariero for Bailey then, it's weird, size small pariero is too big for Brax. SS pariero tee fits Brax better, but is too big for Ava. Ava just gets away with the xs tee. I received Ava's pink chihuahua tee today, and Melissa emailed me that the pink smile tee should arrive this week as well. And we are waiting on quite a few other things. Mostly winter things for Ava, now that she's full grown. Great selection of things you chose. Perfect for our Chicago winters.!


Ya I think the leopard hoodies will be so nice for winter too and comfy!! The pariero ss fits mimi great in the chest but I think it's too short for her, but small fits Leo really nice! The blue hoodie I got from Wooflife and it's a size small, but it fits Leo really snug! I ordered a medium for mojo from Melissa. We also got 1 smile tee and 1 chi tee in but are missing another smile tee and chi tee which I thought was odd. Oh and a bunny hoodie for Lola from LD. I put mimi in for secret santa this year and asked for the other LD bunny hoodie so the girls can match. I think the leopard hoodie in a small will fit Brax nicely, you won't be disappointed. I want one for myself, lol!! Can't wait to see your new stuff!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya I think the leopard hoodies will be so nice for winter too and comfy!! The pariero ss fits mimi great in the chest but I think it's too short for her, but small fits Leo really nice! The blue hoodie I got from Wooflife and it's a size small, but it fits Leo really snug! I ordered a medium for mojo from Melissa. We also got 1 smile tee and 1 chi tee in but are missing another smile tee and chi tee which I thought was odd. Oh and a bunny hoodie for Lola from LD. I put mimi in for secret santa this year and asked for the other LD bunny hoodie so the girls can match. I think the leopard hoodie in a small will fit Brax nicely, you won't be disappointed. I want one for myself, lol!! Can't wait to see your new stuff!



Are you talking about the LD smile bunny hoodie with the shimmery ears? Does MiMi and Lola wear a size small in LD? Their sizing is still confusing for me. I do have a couple LD things on the way. Braxton and Ava have smile tees on the way. I'm thinking of ordering the green and grey smile tee for Kendall and Bailey. And I'd like to order a coat for Ava. Just curious how much I'd actually use it. This is my first Christmas on cp and I don't know how the secret Santa thing works. So I did not sign up.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Are you talking about the LD smile bunny hoodie with the shimmery ears? Does MiMi and Lola wear a size small in LD? Their sizing is still confusing for me. I do have a couple LD things on the way. Braxton and Ava have smile tees on the way. I'm thinking of ordering the green and grey smile tee for Kendall and Bailey. And I'd like to order a coat for Ava. Just curious how much I'd actually use it. This is my first Christmas on cp and I don't know how the secret Santa thing works. So I did not sign up.


Ya that one! I want it for Easter! The LD sizing depends, I usually ask Elaine first bc she's the expert, she has more LD than anyone I know! The girls usually wear small in tees and coats and then small/medium in the dresses and hoodies. I have the I love hoodie for mimi and it fits perfect in a s/m. I only ordered it bc melissa had 40% off. If it's too big, I'll give to to Christie for BG. I love the new beffie hoodies too!! Waiting to see how the look and run Size-wise first if someone on here gets it! 

I wish I got 1 more smile tee for leo, it's so cute!!! I think for cp secret santa, u respond to the thread, but I haven't done that one.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya that one! I want it for Easter! The LD sizing depends, I usually ask Elaine first bc she's the expert, she has more LD than anyone I know! The girls usually wear small in tees and coats and then small/medium in the dresses and hoodies. I have the I love hoodie for mimi and it fits perfect in a s/m. I only ordered it bc melissa had 40% off. If it's too big, I'll give to to Christie for BG. I love the new beffie hoodies too!! Waiting to see how the look and run Size-wise first if someone on here gets it!
> 
> I wish I got 1 more smile tee for leo, it's so cute!!! I think for cp secret santa, u respond to the thread, but I haven't done that one.



Okay, Braxton has 3 LD hoodies, the hearts plz, camo, and lace hoodigan. All are size small. I did order her a Beffie hoodie😊. I really wanted an LD hoodie for Ava and had an xs Beffie in my cart but then at last second changed it to small. Size small works for her in length but is roomy everywhere else. Hopefully I'll have most of my things by end of next week. I get the feeling some things may take a while, as I ordered some of the most unique items I've ever ordered. A couple of which are coming from out of the country. Can't wait to post pics. I'm super nervous about sizing of all of it. But I think you'll like it. I do want to get two more sets of smart tees. Ava has gotten a lot of use out of her pink smart tee set, she wore it layered over the boo dress in her birthday thread I posted on here last month. I want the blue set for Brax and white for Kendall and Bailey.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Okay, Braxton has 3 LD hoodies, the hearts plz, camo, and lace hoodigan. All are size small. I did order her a Beffie hoodie😊. I really wanted an LD hoodie for Ava and had an xs Beffie in my cart but then at last second changed it to small. Size small works for her in length but is roomy everywhere else. Hopefully I'll have most of my things by end of next week. I get the feeling some things may take a while, as I ordered some of the most unique items I've ever ordered. A couple of which are coming from out of the country. Can't wait to post pics. I'm super nervous about sizing of all of it. But I think you'll like it. I do want to get two more sets of smart tees. Ava has gotten a lot of use out of her pink smart tee set, she wore it layered over the boo dress in her birthday thread I posted on here last month. I want the blue set for Brax and white for Kendall and Bailey.


Oh ya I have the lace hoodigan in a small too, I forgot!! The I love ran really small for some reason, it was like 5 or 6 inches long!! Sounds like you are gonna have a lot of pictures to post, I'm looking forward to seeing it all, especially the beffie hoodie. Did you find a new brand you like?
I did but 1 smart tee from Tails this past Saturday when we were looking for a b day present for Mojo (turned 6 yesterday), it was the white one for mimi, size s/m but it's really roomy in the chest


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday Moj! I was gonna go out to tails last Sunday to see if they got this new italian brand in yet an to see if there were any xs Beffie hoodie to try on Ava. But was too lazy. I saw the white s/m smart tee the last time I was there and thought it looked big. So I'm thinking s/m will fit Kendall and Bailey. How does s/m fit Moj? I think MiMi would be okay in size small smart tee. I think one of the brands I ordered is newer, and the other one has been around a while. Can't wait to finally get everything in, so I can post pics. Crossing my fingers that they fit well and look just as good in person 😆.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Happy birthday Moj! I was gonna go out to tails last Sunday to see if they got this new italian brand in yet an to see if there were any xs Beffie hoodie to try on Ava. But was too lazy. I saw the white s/m smart tee the last time I was there and thought it looked big. So I'm thinking s/m will fit Kendall and Bailey. How does s/m fit Moj? I think MiMi would be okay in size small smart tee. I think one of the brands I ordered is newer, and the other one has been around a while. Can't wait to finally get everything in, so I can post pics. Crossing my fingers that they fit well and look just as good in person 😆.


Moji says Thank you!! They didn't have much, Bruce said they were just getting ready to put out their winter stuff now that Halloween is over. I ended up with a medium blanket for Moj and 2 collars (both on clearance, 1 for leo and 1 for moj). I bought mojo a brunch tee in a s/m and it was too small so leo wears it instead. I think he would be a medium in LD. I'm gonna try to shrink the smart tee bc I do love the longer length.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

BellsMommy22 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you!!! 😍


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I just popped in for 2 seconds (I have a Princess Sofia the First Party I'm organising today!👑) and had to say how Gorg Leo looks!  going to have a proper forum catch up soon, Z your wedding pics were delicious! I will reply properly soon  congratulations xxxx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> I just popped in for 2 seconds (I have a Princess Sofia the First Party I'm organising today!👑) and had to say how Gorg Leo looks!  going to have a proper forum catch up soon, Z your wedding pics were delicious! I will reply properly soon  congratulations xxxx


Hiii Jemma!!! 😍
Thank you so much for sending us this tee, it's one of my favorites! Leo is so grown up these days, his black mask is turning grey!!! he will be 3 in a few months, crazy!! I was so happy I found one for Mimi too!!! Good luck on your party today, hurry back, miss you! Xox


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

AI AI AI, too freakin cute, hurts my eyes hihi  LOVES IT !!!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hiii Jemma!!! 😍
> Thank you so much for sending us this tee, it's one of my favorites! Leo is so grown up these days, his black mask is turning grey!!! he will be 3 in a few months, crazy!! I was so happy I found one for Mimi too!!! Good luck on your party today, hurry back, miss you! Xox


She looks adorbs in it  I love those T's they are so soft and comfy. Leo is looking very distinguished! Basil will be 2 next month, in some ways it has flown by and in others it feels like he has always been here ❤


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> She looks adorbs in it  I love those T's they are so soft and comfy. Leo is looking very distinguished! Basil will be 2 next month, in some ways it has flown by and in others it feels like he has always been here ❤


Omg I can't believe Basil is gonna be 2 already! It seems like yesterday you just got him and I was shipping you a buddy belt! How is Olive settling in??? Are her and Basil besties???


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> AI AI AI, too freakin cute, hurts my eyes hihi  LOVES IT !!!


Lol you're so funny!!! Thank you love!! 😙😙😙


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Mimi and Leo look gorgeous in there matching Pariero tops !!


----------

